# The nerve of him!



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack is almost 11 months old. The little rascal has recently started to bark at me to get my attention! It's this shrill, sharp, short bark and he usually does it when I'm on the barstool working on my computer and my back is to him. At first I didn't know what he was doing, so I turned around and realized he was getting my attention. Well, that's just unacceptable! So then I completely ignored him, which made it worse. So now I turn to him and say, "No!" and just go back to my work. When that doesn't work, I say, "time out" and put him in the kitchen by himself with the gate up.

Is this normal? Why did he start doing this all of a sudden? Will it get worse? He also does this low growl at me once in a while. For me, it's not threatening in any way, but I could see if someone else were to witness it, it would seem kind of vicious! I think he just wants me to play with him, but I really don't like these new behaviors! Help!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

My Boo does that. He wants what he wants when he wants it. It's called spoiled. Boo will bark, growl(nonthreatening) & make sneezing noises & if all else fails, he's got this little crying sound he makes that will break a grown mans heart. I never last long with ignoring him. The crying sound pretty much makes me putty in his little paws. :embarrassed:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Sounds like a little adolescence shining through...

When you ignore a behavior to extinguish it, most animals will slow the behavior at first, and then go at it incessantly. This strengthening is called an extinction burst. It precedes the end of the behavior. It is possible this is what you experienced and by turning around when he did his extinction burst, you actually reinforced him. Now he knows that big burst of barking works. OR he was just being more obnoxious and it means nothing. I'd somewhat bet on the first scenario. 

So a few things you can do:

1. Try ignoring it again

2. Prevent it. Set him up with something to do before you sit down - puzzle food toys are awesome, hiding food around the house is great, making things for him to tear apart (stuff something yummy and wrap it in old rags he can tear up), etc. Increase his exercise. Attention-getting behaviors are often due to boredom. A tired dog is a good dog. 

3. Reward his quiet! Have some cookies or kibbles up on the desk and when he's behaving, say "good quiet" and toss some cookies out. We often forget to tell our dogs what behaviors we DO want and focus on telling them what we don't. 

4. If you don't want to do #1 or it doesn't work, switch to using a no-reward marker and putting him up. This means instead of telling him no, you calmly use your marker "uh oh" or "you lose" or whatever you want. THEN turn around and get up and put him up for time out. Stay calm and remember that your marker tells him what behavior is getting him a time out. The time out is punishment by taking away what he wants (being out and your attention). Yelling "No" to him is a punishment by adding something (I raise my voice at you so you won't do a behavior), but, as you've found, that verbal aversive doesn't carry much meaning and isn't very helpful in teaching him what is and what is not appropriate if he doesn't care about it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Both of my two have tried that too. They now know that doesn't work and it's just hysterical all the different kind of noises they make that AREN'T a bark or a growl! :HistericalSmiley: 

Just like momtoboo said, there are sneezes, grumbling under their breath and Jett has started to make this other worldly noise that I can't even begin to describe. When he makes it with others around they always stop dead in their tracks and say "what in the world was that?". :HistericalSmiley: Then they can't help but laugh and say, make him do it again. :rofl: 

Thankfully mine haven't thought of Boo's crying bit yet!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 5 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683626


> Sounds like a little adolescence shining through...
> 
> When you ignore a behavior to extinguish it, most animals will slow the behavior at first, and then go at it incessantly. This strengthening is called an extinction burst. It precedes the end of the behavior. It is possible this is what you experienced and by turning around when he did his extinction burst, you actually reinforced him. Now he knows that big burst of barking works. OR he was just being more obnoxious and it means nothing. I'd somewhat bet on the first scenario.
> 
> ...



Great advice as always JMM. Awww my little Mia was/is knocking on the door of puppy adolescence. Poor little girl and teething along with it. She tried the bark, jumping like a jumping bean, even when she did have my attention, but she wanted up up up, Mommy pick me up, or Mommy plaaaaay...or Mommy do want I want you to do NOW!!!! Oh how I wanted to give in, but I knew I couldn't, especially with her play barking. So, I just stood there silently, stood my ground, made a slight low "shh" sound, and I did not budge, she ultimately just wimpered away, and picked up one of her toys. I felt awful for doing it, but it's best for her, and if we ever have visitors, I didn't want her jumping and barking for attention.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

With four fluffs, they all have their own little way of telling me what they want. Toby the yorkie barks (either hungry, potty time or playtime which then he will bring me his ball). Toby will also tap my leg if he wants to be held. Kallie sits near and sits up in a begging position and flap her front paws and hopes I see.......very persistant.......to let me know whe wants something. Buffy gets restless if she is in my lap or if she wants something she will tap and whine. Brandy sits up with her front paws about in inch or two off the floor and a small growl and if that doesn't work she will either tap or ring the bells on the backdoor. They are all so clever and unique in their communications. 

My four have learned that when I am at the computer, it is "my" time and they all curl up on their beds, floor pillows or my lap (first come first serve) until I am done and then we go out and have playtime. You've been given some pretty good suggestions, hope they work for you.


----------



## junosowner (Mar 24, 2008)

I ran into the same thing. He would do it to get my attention when I'm on the computer. Lately, he's been doing it when I'm using the bathroom for the extended visit. For some reason, he thinks I'm just sitting there having a jolly old time without him...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (junosowner @ Dec 16 2008, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690297


> I ran into the same thing. He would do it to get my attention when I'm on the computer. Lately, he's been doing it when I'm using the bathroom for the extended visit. For some reason, he thinks I'm just sitting there having a jolly old time without him...[/B]



:smrofl: I'm sorry, but I had to laugh at your description. My two come into the bathroom with me and Annie whines for me to pick her up - uh, I don't think so!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Dec 15 2008, 11:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690298


> QUOTE (junosowner @ Dec 16 2008, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690297





> I ran into the same thing. He would do it to get my attention when I'm on the computer. Lately, he's been doing it when I'm using the bathroom for the extended visit. For some reason, he thinks I'm just sitting there having a jolly old time without him...[/B]



:smrofl: I'm sorry, but I had to laugh at your description. My two come into the bathroom with me and Annie whines for me to pick her up - uh, I don't think so!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm cracking up! Jazz has to follow me into the bathroom too and he also asks to be picked up. Not a chance buddy boy!

Pixie has recently started the barking and carrying on when I'm on the computer to try and get my attention. If I ignore her long enough, she stops and then lays down or finds a flossie to chew on.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Tchelsi used to do this all the time. We were firm and consistent with her (and maybe really lucky too). Her new way of asking for attention, or for a treat, or to play, or whatever ... is to do that little whisper of hers *wuh* ... one time. Somehow, I always know what Tchelsi is wanting - yes, we have a little psychic connection going on - so that helps alot! :biggrin: Tater Tot never asks for anything ... he is just as happy as he can be just to be alive, 24/7, every day of the year. Quite possibly, the happiest little guy I've ever met. :wub2: 
A couple of people were talking about their pups wanting to be included in their humans' bathroom time. Tchelsi often goes in the bathroom with her humans, and insists on sitting in mommy's lap while mommy is taking care of business - LOL. But funny things tend to happen when a fluff is so accustomed to a behavior like that. Recently, Julia - a coworker of Cherie's - allowed Tchelsi to follow her into the restroom at the clinic. Much to Julia's surprise, as soon as she sat down, she suddenly had a Maltese in her lap! Quite a strange scenario when you're not expecting it! So now everyone working at the clinic (and even some of the clients) know about Tchelsi's little "pottytime habit". AWESOME.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Heidi, that is so cute and funny. But, I'm glad Annie can't jump that high. :smheat: 
And your description of Tator Tot brought a huge smile to my face. Of course, he's so happy, he has you for a mommy, doesn't he?

Linda

QUOTE (gibbert @ Dec 16 2008, 02:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690307


> Tchelsi used to do this all the time. We were firm and consistent with her (and maybe really lucky too). Her new way of asking for attention, or for a treat, or to play, or whatever ... is to do that little whisper of hers *wuh* ... one time. Somehow, I always know what Tchelsi is wanting - yes, we have a little psychic connection going on - so that helps alot! :biggrin: Tater Tot never asks for anything ... he is just as happy as he can be just to be alive, 24/7, every day of the year. Quite possibly, the happiest little guy I've ever met. :wub2:
> A couple of people were talking about their pups wanting to be included in their humans' bathroom time. Tchelsi often goes in the bathroom with her humans, and insists on sitting in mommy's lap while mommy is taking care of business - LOL. But funny things tend to happen when a fluff is so accustomed to a behavior like that. Recently, Julia - a coworker of Cherie's - allowed Tchelsi to follow her into the restroom at the clinic. Much to Julia's surprise, as soon as she sat down, she suddenly had a Maltese in her lap! Quite a strange scenario when you're not expecting it! So now everyone working at the clinic (and even some of the clients) know about Tchelsi's little "pottytime habit". AWESOME.[/B]


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i get this too .everytime i go out , :grouphug: jo


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i get this too .everytime i go out , :grouphug: jo


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Dec 16 2008, 12:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690307


> Tchelsi used to do this all the time. We were firm and consistent with her (and maybe really lucky too). Her new way of asking for attention, or for a treat, or to play, or whatever ... is to do that little whisper of hers *wuh* ... one time. Somehow, I always know what Tchelsi is wanting - yes, we have a little psychic connection going on - so that helps alot! :biggrin: Tater Tot never asks for anything ... he is just as happy as he can be just to be alive, 24/7, every day of the year. Quite possibly, the happiest little guy I've ever met. :wub2:
> A couple of people were talking about their pups wanting to be included in their humans' bathroom time. Tchelsi often goes in the bathroom with her humans, and insists on sitting in mommy's lap while mommy is taking care of business - LOL. But funny things tend to happen when a fluff is so accustomed to a behavior like that. Recently, Julia - a coworker of Cherie's - allowed Tchelsi to follow her into the restroom at the clinic. Much to Julia's surprise, as soon as she sat down, she suddenly had a Maltese in her lap! Quite a strange scenario when you're not expecting it! So now everyone working at the clinic (and even some of the clients) know about Tchelsi's little "pottytime habit". AWESOME.[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I'm laughing so hard! I'm sorry, I just can't help it!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

YEP! Zippy realizes my attention is not totally focused on her, and that's all she wrote. She is subtle at first, and gently puts her paws up on me. If I continue working, and ignore her, the barking begins. If I know for sure she doesn't need anything, i.e. potty, food, water, then I firmly say no. In the beginning, I would have to say kennel, and sometimes put her in it for the barking. They learn quickly though, so the training goes quick.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Milly used to do this to me or another one of us here also, it eventusally led to her grabbing our pants and pulling and she would get cranky. She definitely had A LOT of attention from us, but wanted it ALL the time, or when she wanted to play. Obviously we didnt have time to play 24/7, as much as I would have liked to, but all this behavior stopped once we got Murphy, when she wants the extra play time she goes to him now rather than us.

Not saying thats your solution as you may not want another baby, but it sure fixed our problem without us even meaning to.


----------

